# DS 8.3 tire help



## Jcomer (Nov 13, 2013)

I am new to biking so I bought a DS 8.3 cause I wasn't sure what I wanted to do road or dirt. Well I'm finding that I'm riding trails more than the road so now I want to put a more aggressive tire on any suggestions.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

according to Trek, you can fit up to a 29x1.8" tire. that will limit your choices a lot. if at all possible, you should look into finding a way to replace the DS with a true mountain bike. a Trek DS is not a mountain bike and it's going to frustrate you more than it will be a source of fun. if you happen to be riding mostly gravel and _smooth_ trails, the DS could be fun, but if the trails get rocky and technical at all, it will become a PITA really fast.

I am confused about why your LBS sold you a DS when you wanted a mountain bike. is it too late to return it?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I know trails where a Trek DS 8.3 would work quite well - - - and other trails where I wouldn't have the confidence in it, that I have in my burly rigid singlespeed.

Whether the bike is suitable depends on what kind of trails you like and have access to, and how you like to ride them.

On tires: there's lots of variety in 700x38c, and thereabouts, tires. Start by measuring how much wider and taller might fit (with some clearance). I'm pretty sure there are cyclocross tires with more dirt/mud friendly tread patterns.


----------



## Jcomer (Nov 13, 2013)

Mack_turtle I told the LBS I wanted to ride on and off road and this is what I got not there fought, but now I'm kicking myself cause I love the trail riding and don't ride the roads at all.so I'm just gonna have to put a tire on this and deal with it for awhile.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Trek is way liberal about returns. And some shops let people trade up. At least have the conversation. The worst they can do is say "no."


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

sounds like you had a pretty lousy salesperson who does not know how to ask the right questions. or you didn't really know what you wanted at the time and led him/her to wrong direction. how long have you had the bike? what did they say about refunds and exchanges?


----------



## Jcomer (Nov 13, 2013)

Had the bike about a month just took it back for the free 1month tune up,and yes I told the guy I wanted on and off road bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I think the hybrid thing is kind of difficult. They suck, categorically and fundamentally. But people like you keep asking for them. I don't want to sound like I'm giving you crap - how are you supposed to know? The bike companies are in the business of making the bikes people will buy from them, and shops can try to steer people toward committing one way or another, but at the end of the day, they're in the business of selling customers what they want to buy.

They're probably not even wrong in a lot of cases. A lot of people are too freaked out to learn to ride drop bars. I think mountain bikes are no worse on the road than hybrids, but one has to swap the tires, maybe even the wheels to use a skinnier slick without messing with the geometry, and some people never learn to pedal well enough not to "need" a 48t chainring. So they save a lot of screwing around getting a hybrid and hey, maybe they get a bit more comfortable on two wheels and move on to real bikes. So perhaps not such a bad thing in that sense. And, if I can ride my road bike on a greenway, one can certainly ride a hybrid on a greenway.

I'm happy you're interested in singletrack. Mountain biking is a real sport, with real depth to it. So I'm crossing my fingers that your shop and Trek will hook you up.


----------



## Jcomer (Nov 13, 2013)

Well I contacted my LBS about returning my bike for a mountain bike and they told me to bring it in and see what they could do for me. I was 8 days over the 30 day return policy ,but after checking out the bike and seeing it was in brand new condition the waved the 8 days and took it back 😀. So I pick up my new bike tomorrow. I want to thank you guys for replying to my post and recommending me to give them a call.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Sweet! Post a pic when you get the new one.


----------



## Jcomer (Nov 13, 2013)

The new ride.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice! A friend of mine is on a Scott hardtail.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice. You're hooked up for trails now for sure.

That's sweet that your LBS took care of you. 
What shop was it? They deserve a mention.


----------



## Jcomer (Nov 13, 2013)

Bike line of Newark,DE great bunch of guys.


----------



## Jcomer (Nov 13, 2013)

When I ask this question just remember I'm a newbee and try not to bust on me to hard,but how do you put air in these tires with the little valve stem on it.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

It's called a 'presta' valve (the regular ones like on your car are called 'schraeder' valves.

You need to loosen the end of the valve stem a few turns until it's protruding as far as it will go. Then give it a quick push in to make sure the seal is broken. If you don't have a pump that works for this type of valve already, you'll need to pick up a little screw-on adapter to make it work with a regular style pump head.

Schrader Valves, Presta Valves, and Presta Valve Adapters Adaptors--Madison Bicycle Shop, Madison NJ - YouTube


----------



## Jcomer (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks slaphead.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

All pumps that I've had in recent years have heads for Presta and Schrader. I just have to unscrew the end and turn a rubbery part and another part around.

Be gentle with the Prestas. It is quite possible to break some of the small parts. You don't have to ask...


----------

